# Nikon D7000 or Canon 7D/7D2/70D



## yungfat (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi! I need some advice from the pro over here before I can make-up my mind for the gear selection.

I owned a Nikon D7000 (with kit lens only) at the moment, but initially I love Canon DSLR.

I used to be Canon user, I owned 550D for two months, and the camera shut down by itself, cannot switch on after that. After sent for warranty claims, the camera store (my friend) advised me to trade in with Nikon as the Canon DSLR always got problems, at the time I was dissapoinnted with Canon, so I trade in my 550D with Nikon D7000.

After using D7000 for a while, I found that the image quality and low light ability from Nikon is much better than Canon, at least its able to shoot at lower ISO compared to 550D. A lots of Nikon users also commented that Nikon Creative Light System and Nikkor glass are much more superior compared to Canon, but I not sure. I found not much different for the 50mm F1.8 produced by Canon & Nikon, not sure about the "pro" glass.

I love Canon because of the Canon glass, especially prime lens. Canon prime lens are more up-to-date (at least with USM) compared to Nikon. Canon L Series lens are having very good reputation although some Pro who switched to Nikon commented that Nikon pro lens have better quality. But some also said Canon had better prime. 

Anyhow, I still feel I love Canon. But I am not sure whether it's worth to trade in my Nikon D7000 to Canon 7D/7D2/70D, as I don't trust the lower end Canon anymore!

I am about to invest flash for my DSLR, so I got to decide whether stay on Nikon or switch to Canon or shoot with both system!

If I bought Nikon flash, can I use it on Canon DSLR with good result? Based on my searching, most of the user said that Nikon flash on Canon DSLR with have very bad results, vice versa.

I need your valuable advice before I can move further.

Million thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2013)

yungfat said:


> Hi! I need some advice from the pro over here before I can make-up my mind for the gear selection.



Both systems have advantages and shortcomings, you need to know what you want to shoot and if there are any Nikon/Canon "only" items you need/want. Other than that, if you can't get good shots out of a Canon you won't be able to with a Nikon aps-c and vice versa. 

The flash systems are incomaptible (the "intelligent" ettl2-part at least), so you have to decide - shooting as a non-pro with both systems doesn't sound clever. Since there is no 7d2/70d (yet) and the 7d is old it'd say stay with Nikon, it's not like you loose the option to switch later on though selling gear always costs net money. 

The one and only reason I'll stick with Canon is Magic Lantern - ask your Nikon pals about custom firmware for their cameras with all the video & stills features of ml, you can even script what your camera does: http://www.magiclantern.fm


----------



## robbymack (Feb 16, 2013)

If you've got a Nikon and its meeting your needs then there is no reason to switch. You say canon primes are better, well that's debatable. I'd say outside of some highly specialized lenses both manufacturers make equally good equipment. So tell us a little more about what you want to capture and how the Nikon is holding you back from that and maybe we can provide better recommendations.


----------



## SJ (Feb 16, 2013)

D7000 is good camera, I have tried both, and for me D7000 better than 7D in term of dynamic range and high iso, but it doesn't mean 7D not good at all.

It's up to u my friend, if u feel comfortable with ur D7000, just enjoy ur camera. Both brand have strength & weakness, so nothing perfect. Just IMO 8)


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 16, 2013)

With one notable exception, the two systems are indistinguishable.

Sure, any given camera at any given time from either will outperform its counterpart on a particular specification, but that'll swap as likely as not in the next generation. If you happen to have some very specific needs, then it might make sense to pick the brand based upon how that particular generation of cameras meets those needs...but, in all honesty, brand X's next-generation camera will beat camera Y's current-generation camera, so you have to watch out for falling into the trap of forever chasing the latest-and-greatest.

That one exception I mentioned at the top?

User interface.

Do you like the way the controls and menus are laid out on your Nikon? Then stick with it. Did your Canon feel more comfortable? Then switch back.

Again, there are ways in which a particular camera is superior to the offerings from the other. If you want the ultimate all-around camera, get the 5DIII. If megapickles and dynamic range are all that matter to you, get the D800. If you want the ultimate action camera, get the 1DX. If you want the best low-light shooter ever made, get the 6D. If you want supertelephotos or tilt / shift lenses, go Canon. If you want a 12-24 f/2.8, go Nikon. And so on.

But, really...for 99 44/100% of shooters, the only meaningful difference between the two systems is the user interface.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 16, 2013)

i rather stick with one brand, instead of switching back and forth, to save money


----------



## yungfat (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation and advice! Really appreciate it.

I do not worry about the user interface, as I can always find the setting I need on both system. Of course the 550D is beginner level DSLR, so it doesn't have much short cut button like D7000, and because D7000 is mid-range DSLR, and it offer more details setting than the 550D, the most important thing is, both camera take picture!

I feel like go back to Nikon mostly because of the direction of Nikon for their DSLR and the quality issues for their products.

I will move to full frame after I build up the lens and flash that I need. I mostly shoot family photo, and of course will carry it whenever I go travel. I mostly shoot people and some landscape.

Nikon seems preferring to make camera they want rather than what user needs, put D4 aside, I don't think my Computer "afford" to manage 36mega pixels files, the D600 is just another full frame DSLR will all AF points "gather" at the center. Quality issues are also another matter that worth to consider.

Canon DSLR and lens are mostly made in Japan, compare to made in China and Thailand products, I prefer Japan. That's one of the reason I choose 550D initially, but it let me down...

Canon full frame seems a better choice that suit my needs, except the expensive 1DX.

Of course, no one can tell what will both company offer in future, but let's say in this 3-5 years time.

I understand that no perfect camera in the world, and I'm not looking for perfect camera either. But just need some opinion from You all.

Thank you!


----------

